# Best Drugstore Mascara



## parladypa (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm sure this thread has been posted a million times...........Currently, what is your favorite drug store brand mascara?

Thanks in advance!

Linda


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 24, 2007)

Covergirl lash exact or volume exact(Love it)

maybelline sky high curves (the one I use currently)

L'oreal telescopic mascar(Have this. love it. not for everyday use though)


----------



## semantje (Jan 24, 2007)

probably l'oreal


----------



## parladypa (Jan 24, 2007)

I think I'm going to try L'Oreal Voluminous and MF HIP................


----------



## summerxdreams (Jan 24, 2007)

Maybelline Full and Soft (really natural looking)

I really want to try Lash Perfection tho!


----------



## jewele (Jan 24, 2007)

I use Almay one coat thickening, I really really like. My lashes always look full and thick with this stuff


----------



## rlise (Jan 24, 2007)

for curling or volumizing try

MF 2000 calorie lash

CG volume exact

loreal volume express

for lengthing try

maybelline illegal lengths ( i will buy till they do not make it anymore)

HIP mascara

loreal telescopic

Estee lauder lash xxl

most of them i have bought more then once, because the brush types and because they work well for my crazy lashes! HTH


----------



## YoursEvermore (Jan 24, 2007)

Maybelline Full N Soft for a natural look.

MF 2000 Calorie for a more dramatic look.


----------



## Manda (Jan 24, 2007)

My favs- L'Oreal Voluminous and Maybelline Volum'Express (or is it LOreal too??). Also the HIP mascara is good, I just think its a mess to take off


----------



## CharmeC (Jan 24, 2007)

I just bought Rimmel Lycra Extender yesterday at Kmart. I tried it today and took some pictures, as soon as my post count exceeds 10 I'll share them. I love how this mascara is zero clump and make defines my lashes in a natural way, it doesn't really lengthen much but the lashes do remain soft and flexible like the package said.


----------



## perlanga (Jan 24, 2007)

My favorite mascara is Wet N'Wild Megalength and Megalash, but I really want to try telescopic, I just haven't seen it around yet.


----------



## tfigueroa (Jan 25, 2007)

RIMMEL.: Volume Flash

Extra super lash


----------



## Leza1121 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi,

My favorites to use are Maybelline's Great Lash and Lash Stylist. Also L'Oreal's Voluminous.


----------



## katrosier (Jan 25, 2007)

Maybelline lash stylist  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## reginaalear (Jan 25, 2007)

I just got some Revlon Fabulash, so far I like it! I also like Full and Soft!


----------



## hollywoo (Jan 25, 2007)

MF + 1

L'Oreal + 1


----------



## cynpat2000 (Jan 25, 2007)

On makeup alley Ive heard raves for Physicians formula mineral wear- I havent tried it yet but im going to.


----------



## grailseeker (Jan 25, 2007)

Defininitely L'Oreal Telescopic mascara-amazing !!


----------



## -Missy L- (Jan 25, 2007)

Maybelline Great Lash for work wear when you just need one coat.

For more dramatic looks id use the XXL one.

I dont generally use drugstore ones - usually Lancome or Clarins.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jan 25, 2007)

I like Rimmel's extra super lash.


----------



## Gvieve (Jan 25, 2007)

Best drug store mascara....

L'Oreal fill in the blank.

L'Oreal Telescopic, volum, shocking, lash architect... on and on


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 25, 2007)

I've only used Maybelline Great Lash and wasn't impressed, but all your recommendations are very helpful.


----------



## teb (Jan 25, 2007)

I purchased CG Great Lash from Walmart's yesterday because it was on sell 2 for $4. Don't like it, it makes my lashes look shorter!


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 25, 2007)

I really like CV LE &amp; VE, but I'm wanting to get my hands on l'oreal telescope.


----------



## SierraWren (Jan 26, 2007)

Max Factor's Lash Perfection


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 26, 2007)

cover girl lash exact

i got it in a swap and she amazing


----------



## catNloco2 (Jan 26, 2007)

Favorite is Max Factor's Volume Couture. Right behind that is L'oreal Hip and Max Factor Lash Perfection


----------



## parladypa (Jan 26, 2007)

I bought and used L'Oreal HIP yesterday, and I actuallly got compliments on my eye make-up at work - the only think I did differently was use this mascara!


----------



## enyadoresme (Jan 27, 2007)

the almay insider

oh yea the full n soft is great...doesn't clump AT ALL


----------



## bond_girl (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm disappointed with L'Oreal Voluminous. It does have clot.


----------



## littlebit (Jan 27, 2007)

loreal waterproof--they have the aqua blue on the tubes

lash out,

voluminous

the one with the primer on the other end

lash achitect

non waterproof

HIP

i can't wait till the new one is waterproof


----------



## chocobon (Jan 27, 2007)

MAX Factor 2000 Calorie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FeistyFemme (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm currently using and loving L'oreal Voluminous. I wasn't sure about it at first because even though it made my lashes look amazing, I felt like it was a lot of work (because I had to wipe the wand off before application). However now that I've figured it out, I love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also love Maybelline Full N Soft and CG Lash Exact and Super Thick Lash.


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Jan 27, 2007)

The only one I really use is Maybelline Intense XXL, works wonders for me especially since I'm not much of a mascara person.


----------



## CzarownicaGosia (Jan 27, 2007)

CG LashExact and VolumeExact 

really good stuff


----------



## sheila73 (Jan 27, 2007)

I really like Neutrogena's clean lash tint.


----------



## filmgirl (Jan 28, 2007)

I love L'oreal mascaras for a drugstore brand.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jan 28, 2007)

I couldn't agree more...


----------



## mowgli (Jan 28, 2007)

Max Factor Lash Perfection (almost as good as my favourite Clinique Naturally Glossy) - does dry VERY quickly though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And L'oreal Teloscopic, good for a drag queen look, but does clump a little unless you are light handed and quick with a lash comb..


----------



## KristieTX (Jan 28, 2007)

I LOVE L'oreal Voluminous Waterproof. Best mascara I've ever used, hands down. Better than all the department store brands I've tried. I like my lashes to look thick. This mascara does that. Yes, it does tend to clump a bit when it gets a little old, but I clean the wand off some on a paper towel before I use it when it does that. MF LP and CG LE just seperated for me, but didn't thicken.


----------



## kristiex0 (Jan 28, 2007)

maybelline full&amp;soft by farrr.


----------



## d.ngu719 (Jan 28, 2007)

Maybelline lash stylist, just got it yesturday, i usually use something behind the counter but i had to save up money


----------



## newyorlatin (Jan 30, 2007)

"And L'oreal Teloscopic, good for a drag queen look, but does clump a little unless you are light handed and quick with a lash comb.."

I am a queen, but not in drag, and I absolutely love L'oreal's telescopic mascara. In fact, I love all of L'oreal's mascaras.


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 30, 2007)

Max Factor Masterpiece. It's fantastic!!


----------



## tfigueroa (Jan 31, 2007)

Any mascara by rimmel. right now its Extra super lash for me.in noir


----------



## imbored (Feb 2, 2007)

Maybelline Great Lash Mascara in blackest black  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## coromo (Feb 2, 2007)

Covergirl Exactlash


----------



## fiji (Feb 12, 2007)

Loreal HIP


----------



## earthtonez (Feb 12, 2007)

Covergirl brands.


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 12, 2007)

nyx's or maybellin's full 'n soft.


----------



## Gail Evans (Feb 12, 2007)

Maybelline FullNSoft. Just keep going back to it.


----------



## cheesecake (Feb 12, 2007)

I use wp mascara and my current fav is MF Lash Perfection...for a more dramatic eye, I'll top LP with a coat of Maybelline's Lash Stylist...the black is richly pigmented.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maddy22 (Feb 13, 2007)

I've never found better then maybelline great lash


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 13, 2007)

i use covergirl mascara


----------



## catgirl (Feb 14, 2007)

L'orÃ©al Voluminous Mascara


----------



## ymnznygirl (Feb 14, 2007)

I like cg lash extract, and the almay one without the wax is really nice and natural. I tried the new one by physicians formula thats all the rave, and its really good, but kinda hard to get used to.


----------



## karo (Feb 24, 2007)

great...now lets try some chanel mascara...OH NO forgot that i went blind from one eye because of it...geez

CG's volume exact


----------



## hushabye (Feb 24, 2007)

maybelline great lash is amazing


----------



## itsoktoblush (Feb 25, 2007)

I love Loreal lashout or loreal voluminous. People always ask what kind I use, I should get kickbacks from the company, I probably sell so much for them....hahahaha. It doesn't flake and it's easy to take off.


----------



## AudreyNola (Apr 30, 2010)

It's being discontinued in the states :bawling:: Max Factor 2000 Calorie in deep auburn, it looks the most natural with my red hair.


----------



## MUAAmyElizabeth (Apr 30, 2010)

I like Maybelline Great Lash.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm back to Maybelline Great lash. Blackest black. I need to retry the XXL. I remember loving it once.


----------



## Imprintwilight (Apr 30, 2010)

CoverGirl Lash Blast. I love the brush.


----------



## disflylatina (Apr 30, 2010)

loreal voluminus or maybelline collosal LOVE! they both do wonders for my lashes! add tones of volume! I don't need the length but the colosal adds tons of length for me ! WOW. I don't think I'll ever need to try high end mascaras I found my HG but I only use one at a time, when one runs out I get the other. hahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xyz (May 1, 2010)

NOT Revlon Double Twist.. clumporama. When it's used a bit it's decent, still very clumpy though. I have Colossal ready to go after Revlons done lol.


----------



## igor (May 1, 2010)

Loreal`s Telescopic! Always return to this one!


----------



## divadoll (May 5, 2010)

Maybelline Pulse Perfection. It is identical to the $40 Lancome Oscillation. I love it! I bought the Lancome first and decided to give the Maybelline a try because it was on sale on a buy 2 get 1 free deal. Its regular $16. It doesn't clump, nor smear, nor flake. In fact, Lancome recently purchased Maybelline so the vibrating brush and the formula is identical.


----------



## xyz (May 7, 2010)

NOT revlon double twist.. omg..

I really like Maybelline Colossal, I have only had those two though. Wanting to try a CG one!


----------



## TIA1127 (May 7, 2010)

I love L'oreal voluminous. Its what I use right now.


----------



## lilscorpio (May 7, 2010)

Maxfactor Volume Couture or Loreal Collagen


----------



## tinktink22 (May 7, 2010)

CG Lash Blast is hands down the best mascara I have ever used. Including MAC and other high end brands. But thats just me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pink Swoon (May 8, 2010)

L'oreal Telescopic!

I also love Voluminous in waterproof


----------



## LadyM (May 8, 2010)

L'oreal's Voluminous mascara has to be one of the best ones out there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TeenaV (Dec 4, 2011)

Last several mos i have been using Maybelline XXLPRO. I love that the primer actually separates the lashes, makes them instantly longer before you even use the mascara! I have also found i can get ready in the morning and go all day without reapplying! I got this from Wal-Mart for 7.50, kinda pricey but well worth it so i dont mind!


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 4, 2011)

I got some of Maybelines newer Lots of Lashes to review and I have to say I really love it.  So does my mom and friends that I gave my extra samples too.  Definitely worth a try.


----------



## Kaymarie (Dec 4, 2011)

ELF Studio Mineral Infused and L'Oreal Voluminous Million  Lashes


----------



## taliacrayon24 (Dec 7, 2011)

Loreal Faux Cils mascara, I think it's called? It's their new fibre mascara. Seriously incredible.


----------



## divadoll (Dec 7, 2011)

Faux Cils is YSL.  I don't see a L'oreal one.  



> Originally Posted by *taliacrayon24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Loreal Faux Cils mascara, I think it's called? It's their new fibre mascara. Seriously incredible.


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Dec 7, 2011)

Maybelline One by One and the Falsies- really good lengthening mascaras!


----------

